# middle name for Ella....



## gemm

If i have a baby girl I want to call her Ella,

I really like Ella Rose but my dh is not so keen what other middle names would sound nice with Ella do u think?

(our last name is Ransome)

and we already have a Jack-Dean and a Duncan John! :friends:

just have a feeling its a girl this time but if its another :blue: then we like William

thanks in advance :)


----------



## kalou1972

What about Ella Mae ??


----------



## FayDanielle

Ella Grace
Ella Jade
Ella Brooke
Ella Renae
Ella Nicole
Ella Raine

xx


----------



## gemm

Wow! I love Ella Grace!! thats soo pretty!!! thanks!! :) xx


----------



## gemm

ooo my dh has just came up with Ella Louise!!! isn't that just gorgeous!!! xxx


----------



## MUMOF5

First three that came to mind were Ella Rose, Ella Grace and Ella Mae. I also like Ella Sophia and Ella Madeline :thumbup:. xx


----------



## kiwimama

My little girl is Ella Rose which we think is lovely. I also think Ella Grace and Ella Louise are both lovely, although we wouldn't have been able to use them as Grace is my cousins baby and Louise is my middle name!


----------



## birdiex

Ella-Marie
Ella-Kate
Ella-Noel

xx


----------



## samzi

michelle


----------



## BlackBerry25

Ella Jean?

I dont know, that just popped into my head.

Ella Maria? I think an M sound goes well with the ah sound.


----------



## BlackBerry25

Oh I like Ella Renae which someone else suggested.


----------



## jaytee.

Ella Grace is lovely I think :)
Also Ella May, Ella Lily, Ella Jane

:D x


----------



## mommyo2girls

gemm said:


> ooo my dh has just came up with Ella Louise!!! isn't that just gorgeous!!! xxx

LOVE IT too cute!!! Also LOVE Ella Sue which was one of my choices for a girl since my grandma called me Ell and her name was Sue. I don't know why people keep sayinf Ella is such a popular name..it is not where i'm at. Guess in some places it is.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ella Olivia


----------



## Princessa

I like Ella Renae!
Not too keen on Grace, Rose etc as those are generally 'filler names' which sound good with everything, so lots of little girls will have them. Just my opinion!

Ella Annalise
Ella Catherine
Ella Nicole
Ella Celeste


----------

